# New T-Jet Sprint



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's a spy photo of my newest t-jet sprint...lifelike car is for size reference.









I'm still trying to get as much detail as possible in as small a package as possible... Don't think I can get the tail much smaller without cutting the chassis.

This is a prototype formed from styrene sheet, thats why it's blacked out inside the rollcage. 

Your looking at a one of a kind test shot... had to paint one up to see if I liked it or not some revisions have already been made to the nose.

As always,I value your comments
ZIG


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting!
Any more shots to share?
Scott


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Scott,
More to come...

Zig


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool zig.. can't wait to see more pics


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Zig - great bodywork out of cut styrene. The exhaust pipes are real nic as well. Where did you get them?

Jim


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks videojimmy & T-jetjim !

Jimmy, The next picture will be of the revised nose...
What's happening here is the nose wing interferes with the pickup shoes movement, The mold buck has been modified to move the nose wing back about .050" and the sides were raised up aprox. 1/16" to allow the body to be slammed down a bit more. 
NOTE: Chassis does not need to be modified in any way :thumbsup: 

Jim, This is vacuum formed from .02 styrene sheet, however lottsa little pieces of styrene were cut up to make up part of the mold buck.
I used styrene to test the mold because it is easier to form than lexan, but I don't know... body post could be glued to the inside, Hmmmm!!!

The headers were resin cast, "originaly from a matchbox modified" Then glued to the mold buck and vacuum formed into the body.

ZIG


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I knew you were going to beat me to this!  Looks very good, T-Jets are a bear to work with, I have been thinking about a ALMS sports car for them for a few weeks. I guess we'll see where the interest goes.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Pete,
The t-Jet is tough to work with for any openwheel body... After doing resin casting where the mold is going to duplicate the master, I'm still just a bit off in estimating how big the body will be after .015 to .030 thick plastic is formed over the top of the mold. There is a big difference in the process!

I think that's why I had the problem with the pickup shoes?
Also did you notice that it looks like the roll cage is made out of 6" dia. tubing? :lol:

ZIG


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Zig,

Pic of V1.0 looks great. Please keep them coming as you tweak this build. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the main reason I used a dead chassis to build a car on. I use .015 sheet styrene for the build up, I fill anything with a complex curved shape (like a fuel tank) with 5 minute epoxy and then shape it with a dremel and sandpaper. I know resin casting is a lot more complex than vacuforming so I can skip the interior detailing when making a vacuform mold.

Sewer piping for a roll cage is a problem, that's one of the reasons why I didn't mold it into the USAC sprinter I just did. Its hard to get right but when you do it really pops the look. My problem was the exhausts especially with the MT/XT mounting tabs. I use a thick core solder to make the bars when I do model them in, its easy to bend and will stay straight when needed.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*V2.0*

Well... Here's a look at the revised nose.










It's kinda hard to see but I also slightly changed the sides of the hood, added rear torsion arms and shocks.

Now with the clear body you can see the hood is little more than a gearplate cover.

Still got a little more work though :devil: 

Zig


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This would have been a cool build up as a midget or a TQ (three-quarter) with a Kawasaki engine offset. But this is a really nice build up on a subject nobody has ever done before. Kudo's.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great looking car Zig.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks, micyou03 
& Pete 
This is really my 3rd try at a t-jet lexan sprint...
Did a winged and non-winged version a while back.
Don't think anyone liked them much because you had to use bigger AF/X wheels to make them look rite.
My cars are more evolutionary than revolutionary :wave: 
ZIG


----------



## ovalracer63 (Oct 10, 2005)

Zig,
How are you making out with the new T-Jet sprint bodies? I am about ready to send you an order but if they are about ready I might just wait until they are finished. Keep up the great work. 

Tom


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

ovalracer63 said:


> Zig,
> How are you making out with the new T-Jet sprint bodies?
> Tom












Hi Tom
Think were getting "REAL CLOSE" now.
ZIG


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

zig,

Very _nicely _ put out ride. Do some detail stuff myself. Considering such a small canvas to work with - HO - looks reall good to me . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Jas
Think I'm going to go with this one...
Still need to fit a driver but I like it so far, any suggestions?
ZIG


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice work Zig...
I am not sure that you need a driver..
Might be more trouble than it is worth to put the little bump of a helmet inside...
Did I mention, nice work?!!!

Scott


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*cars*

Great looking cars are the red one for sale yet and how much? fcb :thumbsup:


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Might be more trouble than it is worth to put the little bump of a helmet inside...
> Scott


Hi Scott
You may be right, could be real hard to see him under the wing too.
Thanks for your input :wave: 
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Great looking cars are the red one for sale yet and how much? fcb :thumbsup:


Hi fordcowboy check your PM's
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Not much interest yet...
I feel another revision is in order :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Zig, use a resin cast driver from RRR or something, just mount him to the gear plate clamp. They look great just as they are though.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Zig, use a resin cast driver from RRR or something, just mount him to the gear plate clamp...


Thanks Pete
Was thinking about a combination of a lexan or styrene interior with a resin head... WARNING: this could lead to a non-wing version of the body :roll: 

GET WELL SOON !!!
ZIG


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*cars for sale*

YOU have a order from me in your pm box. thanks a lot. Lendell


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi zig*

are you selling finished versions?

thanks
mike


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> YOU have a order from me in your pm box. thanks a lot. Lendell


You've got mail :thumbsup: 
Zig


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

mking said:


> are you selling finished versions?
> 
> thanks
> mike


Hi Mike
I usually sell kits, but... what have you got in mind?
Zig


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi zig*

four finished bodies for an IROC race at MartyB's next thrash is what i had in mind, unless Bill Hall volunteers to paint em


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Uh oh! Do I see open wheel funjet carnage on the horizon?!! :freak: 

Can do Mike, if Zig cant. Pick your colors and get some stickies of you wanna get fancy.

How about the same colors as the lanes for some marshalling confusion/abuse. :devil: 

Say the word Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*ok zig, kits it is*

as it looks like bill volunterred to paint red, blue YELLOW and white cars 

ill get to work on some chassis 

let me know how to pay you, and you can ship them to bill 

thanks
mike


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

mking said:


> as it looks like bill volunterred to paint red, blue YELLOW and white cars
> thanks
> mike


Cool Mike... sent you PM :thumbsup: 
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Packed up the first batch of new t-jet sprints today...


ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

zig said:


> Packed up the first batch of new t-jet sprints today...


FORDCOWBOY check your PM's
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*.030 technical difficulties*

Hey MKING
Having a bit of trouble with the .030 thick lexan... It is getting to hot for my mold and is trying to blister it.

Check your PM's
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

ATTN. MKING & Bill Hall,
Your body kits are on the way.
ZIG


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Roger Wilco! and thanx Zig!

Mike! Refresh my pea brain. What's the chassis setup gonna be?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey bill*

i dont know if zig has these as SWB or LWB. my preference is LWB, for either a tjet or XT chassis


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

mking said:


> i dont know if zig has these as SWB or LWB. my preference is LWB, for either a tjet or XT chassis


The red car in this thread is long wheelbase with stock JL tuff one wheels.
I use the front axel to mount the body with, depending on how you choose to mount yours, all three wheelbases could be used.
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello Bill Hall,
Just wondering how the Sprints are coming along :roll: 
ZIG


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Zig, 

Mike's kits arrived safely... and Gang, just for the record these kits are sweet! Thanks for the bonus too!

Havent started yet! Slot time has been kinda scarce as well as my energy level. Been on the ladder house painting this week and probably will be thru the week end. Promised my wife to finish painting the back of the garage and sunroom five years ago.... LOL! Hope to get started Monday night and do some prefit then blow some color.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Hi Zig,
> 
> Mike's kits arrived safely... and Gang, just for the record these kits are sweet! Thanks for the bonus too!
> 
> Havent started yet! Slot time has been kinda scarce...


Cool Bill,
Please post some pics when you get to them, don't get to see enough pictures of customers kits after they build them.

Thanks,
ZIG


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Getting ready to start a new batch...
And some more 440's to :thumbsup: 
ZIG


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I've got about a dozen or so fast and furious xtractions. How close are your bodies to fitting these.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

bigun624 said:


> I've got about a dozen or so fast and furious xtractions. How close are your bodies to fitting these.


Not without cutting the chassis tabs... Maybe time to do one for A/FX and X/T's


----------

